# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ...... شر النساء!!!

## العرّش

*شـر النسـاء

قيل لأعرابي: صف لنا شر النساء

فقال: شرهن النحيفة الجسم.. القليلة اللحم.. 

المحياض.. الممراض..

لسانها.. كأنه حربة..

تبكي من غير سبب.. وتضحك من غير عجب..

عرقوها حديد.. منتفخة الوريد..

كلامها وعيد.. صوتها شديد..

تدفن الحسنات.. وتفشي السيئات..

تعين الزمان على زوجها.. ولا تعين زوجها على الزمان..

إن دخل خرجت.. وإن خرج دخلت..

وإن ضحك بكت.. وإن بكى ضحكت..

تبكي وهي ظالمة.. وتشهد وهي غائبة..

قد دلى لسانها بالزور.. وسال دمعها بالفجور..

ابتلاها الله بالويل والثبور.. وعظائم الأمور..

هذه هي شر النساء..

الله يبعد نساءنا عن هذه الصفات



*

----------


## acba77

*مشكوووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*أعوذ بالله من شرور السيئات منهن وربنا يحفظنا منهم لان النساء امهاتنا واخواتنا وزوجاتنا وبناتنا  احفظهم ياحيفظ من كل شر .  
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*لا حولا الله
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*لاحول ولا قوة الا باللة يا جماعة الخير قلعتو قلبنا معقول فى نسوان ذى دى الحمد للة ربنا عفانى من عينة دى
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم محمود الريس

*لاحول ولا قوة الا باللة يا جماعة الخير قلعتو قلبنا معقول فى نسوان ذى دى الحمد للة ربنا عفانى من عينة دى
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*اعوذ بالله من هذه المراة
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اعوذ بالله من مثل هذه المراءة
*

----------


## نزار عثمان

*يا ساتر استر
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الله اهدي الجميع
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم محمود الريس
					

لاحول ولا قوة الا باللة يا جماعة الخير قلعتو قلبنا معقول فى نسوان ذى دى الحمد للة ربنا عفانى من عينة دى



انت شفت حاجه
اغلبهم كذلك
ناكرات العشير
                        	*

----------

